# If you can introduce somebody to anime what would you show him/her?



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

I know somebody who has never seen any OVAs, I think I can get ONE shot of this person to actually watch either an OVA or a movie.
I was thinking Neo Genesis Evangelion, since that (IMO) is the most intellectual of the bunch, as it gives many, many references to religion, humanity and also packs quite some action.

But, what would you recommend?

Edit: Grammar.


----------



## Thesolcity (Jan 20, 2012)

I have *NEVER* seen anime so I guess I'm who you'd introduce to. 

Edit: l33t posts!


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> I have *NEVER* seen anime so I guess I'm who you'd introduce to.
> 
> Edit: l33t posts!


Whaaat? Watch some Evangelion, you'll love it!



Errr.... I think I have the wording wrong, don't I? Corrected!


----------



## tvoretz (Jan 20, 2012)

I dunno about _Neon Genesis Evangelion_.  Too much risk for a "What the fresh hell am I watching?" reaction.  I'd lean toward a Studio Ghibli film or maybe _The Girl Who Leapt Through Time_, but that's probably my personal taste showing through, and you know the person better than I do.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 20, 2012)

The same one I was introduced with: 
Record of Lodoss War.

Or perhaps as @tvoretz said, a Ghibli film. (I'd go with Pom Poko, personally)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 20, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia....finite_Stratos)



I got into anime with Bleach and Fairy Tail, Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh I watched but waas never aware of what they were.

And my favourite movie, Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd go with Death Note, excellent story to show what anime is capable of...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 20, 2012)

An OVA or Movie? Try Black Rock Shooter.

An actual anime, you could kick some serious ass by making them watch Clannad.
I absolutely hated anime until I played the Clannad visual novel, and while googling, found out there was an anime. Found it, watched it, loved it.
My anime folder is now 200gb.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 20, 2012)

Hm, this is a bit tough.
Can't select any one in particular, guess i would randomly show one from this list:
Kara no Kyoukai
Denpa teki no Kanojo
Akira(Manga more than anime)
Monster(Anime or manga)
20th Century Boys(Manga, films are ok, not as good as the manga though)
Steins;Gate
Shiki(Might creep the fuck outta them)
Baccano!
Durarara

All I can think of ATM.


----------



## Ketsueki (Jan 20, 2012)

Code Geass
Baccano!
Durarara!! (if they like the above this will be good as it's done by the same people.)
Full Metal Alchemist Brotherhood (don't bother with the other one.)
Deathnote

Next three are quite long, and have filler.
One Piece
Naruto(and Naruto shippuden)
Bleach

They are what I'd recommend.


----------



## kevan (Jan 20, 2012)

DB/Z/GT etc.


----------



## emigre (Jan 20, 2012)

Clannad
Kanon
Azumanga Daioh
Working
Spiral
Detective Academy Q


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 20, 2012)

As someone who only watches a handful an Anime I'd consider stuff like Stuido Ghibli films to be the most accessible.

Depends on what levels of action there's always Ghost In The Shell (first movie or SAC. Is there a reason no one's mentioned this before?), original Hellsing, Afro Samurai (might not be considered proper anime, but it's assessable)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 20, 2012)

*Anime Movies*:

Akira
Spirited Away
Grave of the Fireflies
Vampire hunter D
Ghost in the Shell
The Girl Who Leapt Through Time
Appleseed EX Machina
Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children

*Anime series*:

Code Geass
Elfen Lied
Death Note
One Piece
Clannad
Steins;Gate
Durarara
Baccano!


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 20, 2012)

Black Rock Shooter Ova!

Kara No Kyoukai (The garden of sinners)

Summer Wars.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 20, 2012)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Appleseed EX Machina
> Final Fantasy VII: Advent Children



Good ones, although personally I prefer the first Appleseed film.

Vexille is also quite good.


----------



## xeronut (Jan 20, 2012)

Usagi Drop, Chobits, and Monster.  Probably FMA if they lean more toward action (though I prefer the manga, even after the second series) or Hellsing.


----------



## prowler (Jan 20, 2012)

Eden of the East?
13 eps, 2 movies, hella good.





Hells Malice said:


> An OVA or Movie? Try Black Rock Shooter.





jarejare3 said:


> Black Rock Shooter Ova!


The OVA is like 5 mins. of action and the rest is about lesbian high school girls, not something you'd want to show someone who has never watched animu.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 20, 2012)

it actually depends on what other stuff s/he likes.
anyway I usually try to push Satoshi Kon's films like Tokyo Godfathers or Paprika


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Jan 20, 2012)

Ninja Scroll

Sword Of The Bezerk


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Eden of the East?
> 13 eps, 2 movies, hella good.
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I like the Highschool part where they show the meaning of frienship in just 50 minutes, and how they show that even in a 50 minutes show, it can   tell you how many hidden things can be told and the way the story can be told in plenty of ways,

IF people were to actually try to understand the show instead of putting hideous remarks of something that we won't know till someone actually try and watch the show, then it would make the perfect show to show how good can anime be. 
I'm sorry but i have to disagree with you prowler


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2012)

Well really depends as jing said ...

i would NOT show stuff like NGE and hardly any of these that are suggested here but it all depends.

Hmm well what could be good ...

as the one would like some "sadistic comedy" i would go for MM! (Emu Emu!) which is completely insane ^^
for something you can think trough maybe Serial Experiment Lain
for a guy maybe some good episodes of Mai Hime/Otome when the girls fight


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 20, 2012)

So many recommendations! Thanks guise!


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jan 20, 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist


Surely that'll get anyone wanting more.


----------



## rehevkor (Jan 20, 2012)

Spriggan?


----------



## ScarletCrystals (Jan 20, 2012)

Seto no hanayome needs more views. (just don't show them the English ver. title *shudder*)


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 20, 2012)

I'd start with Higurashi no Naku Koro Ni, or maybe Kuroshitsuji. Something heavy on mystery, so they'd want to continue watching to find out what happens.

Or maybe something lighthearted, like Arashi no Yoru Ni or My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 21, 2012)

The first 4 eppisodes of Cowboy Bebop.  Ghibli films maybe.  Halo OVA if they are a halo fan already.


----------



## Todderbert (Jan 21, 2012)

The best!  These were my first.
GTO and Goldenboy!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 21, 2012)

Something in English (or whatever language they may speak), without subtitles is a good start. You'll have a hard time getting anybody into anything if they have to read it the entire time. I don't know about other people, but that's a huge turn off to me for most anime. Starting with something such as Bleach, or Yu Yu Hakusho is a good idea. Just a couple basics so they can get used to the way that anime tends to move, the general art style, etc. Start moving them into heavier stuff from there. Don't toss them right into the fire to begin with, or they'll want nothing to do with it. Remember, what you consider to be good anime as somebody who has watched dozens of series isn't what somebody just entering the genre is likely to think is good.

Start small.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jan 21, 2012)

Hotaru no Haka (Grave of The Fireflies). It's a Ghibli movie (not by Miyazaki Hayao) about the life of a brother and sister during World War II. Since the story is based on a true story from a survivor of WWII, you can also learn some History and how Japanese people lived during that time.


----------



## luke_c (Jan 21, 2012)

Some heart wrenching movie, probably 5 Centimetres Per Second, Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo, Colorful or maybe even Suzumiya Haruhi no Shoushitsu.
As far as series goes it really depends what kind of genres they are into, if they like action and dark-themed shows then maybe Death Note, Darker Than Black or Steins;Gate. If they like getting their heart ripped to shreds then AnoHana for sure.


----------



## Dter ic (Jan 21, 2012)

I am saddened that Puella Magi Madoka Magica hasn't been mentioned yet :c


----------



## Depravo (Jan 21, 2012)

s4mid4re said:


> Hotaru no Haka (Grave of The Fireflies). It's a Ghibli movie (not by Miyazaki Hayao) about the life of a brother and sister during World War II. Since the story is based on a true story from a survivor of WWII, you can also learn some History and how Japanese people lived during that time.


I hope you would also warn the person that this particular movie will cause them to cry themselves inside out.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 21, 2012)

Movies:
Howl's Moving Castle
Spirited Away

Series:
Full Metal Panic
Clannad
Code Geass

Oh, and Card Captor Sakura and Kaleido Star are also nice.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 23, 2012)

Death Note is my go to show for non anime people, I ve never found anybody who doesn't like it.  After that, if its a girl I might try something like maison ikkoku (along the romantic comedy lines ) and if its a guy something more action oreintated.

Me personally, the first anime I ever saw was Project Ako back in the early 90s.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 23, 2012)

I would probably tailor by the person's preference a bit- by way of example I have a friend who does not care for fantasy that much but we did watch the wire so I would go something like game of thrones or Legend of the Seeker yet were I to also try to get my grandma in on fantasy I would probably pick something like Merlin instead. To this end bias it towards a concept/style (complex*, philosophical, could happen tomorrow, grounded in reality, sets up a world and runs with it.......) or genre (I assume I do not have to list examples of broad genres and you could probably do a better job matching anime to genre than I can).

*confuse me and I will probably thank you for it but there are just as many that will at best stay polite and finish the film/whatever staring at the wall instead. 

First things first I would not do an unfinished/unending anime (granted my dislike of such series in general is probably on record) as those can take ages to get going properly. This might also apply to 50 episode shows and possibly even 20 something episode shows at least at first and it might also apply to "classics" of the genre (think the chances of showing your 15 year old cousin the original night of the living dead vs the dawn of the dead remake).

Second although I like many of the suggestions posted thus far I would consider finding something really good to start off with- having anime appear as an also ran of the entertainment world (the straight to video compared to films that go via the cinema first for an example of what I am heading towards) could well be just as deleterious to your future plans of having someone to watch anime with. 

Third and possibly deserving of a higher place on this avoid in jokes, things reliant on clichés of the genre, fan service and whatever else (possibly even if it countermands what I said in the initial paragraph) that I should add to that list- I know/accept such things even if they bore me but someone new to this might not wish to sit through such things. Whether you want to axe things more rooted in Japanese culture/history/alt history/religion/philosophy I will leave to you to play by ear- you and I might find Sengoku and/or Nobunaga fascinating but it can be a bit dry unless you know what goes. I will say Japanese school and by extension Japanese school anime tends not to go over well.

Badly dubbed, well dubbed, subbed or originally in English (thinking something like Afro Samurai or possibly Blood: The Last Vampire) I leave to you.

I have tried deliberately to avoid naming series/films so far but if I must

Samurai- possibly Samurai Champloo
Fantasy samurai- Samurai Deeper Kyo
Giant robots- has to be samurai 7
Have to fit in there somewhere- Kai Doh Maru (possibly one of the "classics" I warned of earlier)
Also have to fit it in there- Karas
A mixture of things (crime and horror?/sci fi?)- gungrave
Hellsing might work as an introductory anime as well.

Re: Hotaru no Haka (Grave of The Fireflies)
That is one of the still less than ten films I turned off before the end due to boredom and for it is worth Neon Genesis Evangelion (or at least the abridged version I saw) would have been one of the others but I suffered through it.
Re death note- I have yet to manage more than two episodes without being called away but I did not find it sufficiently compelling to pick back up and instead opted to rewatch burn notice.


Another possible option- find something with a live action film that was an anime, was based on a manga before becoming a film (was written by the same person.....) or has an anime spinoff. I will also throw out the option of watching something like Avatar the last airbender (cartoon obviously) as that has several anime themes that could translate across.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 23, 2012)

Death Note, Fullmetal Alchemist and Evangelion


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

I must agree with one of @FAST6191 's points.
Samurai Champloo is a great anime to begin with.

Also wanted to mention "Legend of the Seeker" doesn't even come close to comparing to the books. I was highly disappointed.
/off topic


EDIT: I wonder why the mentions aren't working.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

/OffTopic I probably broke it, [member='Vulpes Abnocto'] Anyway just use 
	
	



```
[member='Vulpes Abnocto']
```
Anyway Legend Of The Seeker Tv Series Sucked, I couldn't belive it when I "bought" the first season, as I had read all the books.

/OnTopic Anyone seen the new Studio Ghibli Film Arriety?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Start with three of the most awesome Ghibli/Miyazaki movies. Either Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away or Totoro. (I advise the first two, I mean... Totoro is cute and all, but the other two movies are simply on another level)

Everyone loves them. EVERYONE.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Start with three of the most awesome Ghibli/Miyazaki movies. Either Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away or Totoro. (I advise the first two, I mean... Totoro is cute and all, but the other two movies are simply on another level)
> 
> Everyone loves them. EVERYONE.


Raulpica, Howl's Moving Castle is one of my favourites, as well as Spirited Away, haven't seen Totoro is it worth watching?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Start with three of the most awesome Ghibli/Miyazaki movies. Either Howl's Moving Castle, Spirited Away or Totoro. (I advise the first two, I mean... Totoro is cute and all, but the other two movies are simply on another level)
> ...


Sure it is, but don't expect it to reach the level of awesomeness that those two have. It's a lot cuter, though


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Like cute for 5 year olds? Or Hello Kitty Cute? What Kind Of Cute?


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Zerosuit connor said:
> ...


Like "I'm a grown man with a full beard, but that's so CUTE. D'AWWW."


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 23, 2012)

I changed my mind and remembered the best first anime.


When They Cry

(could also go with Umineko if the person is offput by lolis, but hell WTC is a lot better)


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


"Buying' Right Now


----------



## raulpica (Jan 23, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Also Im going to recommend Bleach, FairyTail, Beelzebub, Ao No Exorcist
> [member='Raulpica'] Seen any of these?


Didn't like Bleach (watched up to ep 60), never watched Fairy Tail or Beelzebub. Heard good things about Ao No Exorcist from @prowler_ , so I'm pretty sure that it'll be good.

Still, I wouldn't recommend them as "first animes".

I'll chime in with NEON GENESIS EVANGELION too. Awesome series, one of my first when I turned into a "professional anime watcher", too 

Anyway, we're monopolizing this thread, so I'm gonna jettison from here for a while. *jetpack*


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jan 23, 2012)

Death Note would do pretty good I guess. Or perhaps Fate/Stay Night?


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Zerosuit connor said:
> 
> 
> > Also Im going to recommend Bleach, FairyTail, Beelzebub, Ao No Exorcist
> ...


Fairy Tail Is Very Good for a first anime, Great Story, Charecters, Themes, To anyone interested watch the first few episodes as it takes a few for the story to pick up 

*JetPack*


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 23, 2012)

Bleach is terrible. You're not missing much.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 23, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Bleach is terrible. You're not missing much.



The first season was alright, but it went very quickly downhill from there.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 23, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Bleach is terrible. You're not missing much.
> ...


Oh please, Its better than Naruto and One Piece, Im at 346, and still enjoy it, the problem is the fact that there is to much filler, the episode where he lost his shinigami powers was epic.
[yt]Q32S8aalwfU[/yt]


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 23, 2012)

Im content with shakugan no shana and Fairy Tail.
Zero no tsukaima intrests me right now too


----------



## olleb (Jan 23, 2012)

i would say that you show him/her Fullmetal Alchemist and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood.


----------



## Fudge (Jan 23, 2012)

Elfen Lied.


----------



## prowler (Jan 23, 2012)

i don't see how recommending animus that have 100+ episodes is any good to someone who has never watched animu before.

quick and easy one cours will do.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 24, 2012)

Or the girl who leapt through time.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't understand how you can recommend YOUR best anime, without taking the other person's taste in account.

I would first ask which genre that person like or dislike. (some people don't like some story type, for example anything related to war, so don't suggest graves of the fireflies).

I would then consider his/her age. (don't show hello kitty to a 45year old man, or a hentai to a young one)

Like said by Nathan, don't start with subtitles unless that person is already used to watched movies with it.

Ask if he/she wants anything to learn the Japanese culture (mainly shoujo) or if it's just to discover animation made by japan.

Then, don't suggest anything with a strong cultural aspect unless you will explain it while watching.
It's best to go progressively with the Japanese culture.

And finally, ask if that person would prefer a standalone movie or a series.


Also, things to take in account:
what other movie animation did that person already watched?
Things like Disney old movies (bambi? snowhite?), newer like dreamworks movies? Anything like 3D CG (avatar) ?
What was his/her point about these?
And then find one which would fit what he/she is used to watch to not make it too chocking/disgusting/uninteresting.


sorry, no real suggestions


----------



## jing90 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fudge said:


> Elfen Lied.


you can't introduce someone to anime with this
hell I wouldn't suggest this even to someone who likes the genre...


----------



## Fudge (Jan 24, 2012)

jing90 said:


> Fudge said:
> 
> 
> > Elfen Lied.
> ...


It's so good though!


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jan 24, 2012)

Zerosuit connor said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Yeah, Bleach has too much filler, but I also think some of the fights were way too long and weren't that great. In the anime they make this even worse by repeating part of the fight of the previous episode in the next episode, especially in the saving Orihime arc. 

Soul Society arc was really good though. Much better than Naruto. The only problem with Bleach is that there doesn't really seem to be a main event the story is going towards.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 24, 2012)

Fudge said:


> jing90 said:
> 
> 
> > Fudge said:
> ...


the only thing that I like about it it's the episode with the flashback... everything else wasn't really good...
but it's only my opinion...


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2012)

To normal people: Death Note and Wolf's Rain also Gurren Lagann and Needless
To pervs: To LOVE-ru
To people who like blood: Gantz
Edit: to gamers: The World God Only Knows


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Jan 24, 2012)

Bible Black? lol


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 24, 2012)

PsionicRoshambo said:


> Bible Black? lol


No, just no


----------



## raulpica (Jan 24, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> i don't see how recommending animus that have 100+ episodes is any good to someone who has never watched animu before.
> 
> quick and easy one cours will do.


THIS.

Thanks for being so awesome, pwowly.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 24, 2012)

Code Geass or Death Note.
Death Note introduced me to anime, but Code Geass got me hooked.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 24, 2012)

Demonbart said:


> The World God Only Knows



I laugh my ass off when I watch this.

A good recommendation is Naruto so you scare your friends/family away from ever watching anime again.


----------



## Puregamer (Jan 24, 2012)

do they like sports? if so, prince of tennis, whistle, and theres one more that i can't remember right now.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Jan 24, 2012)

I reccomend to start watching anime at the turn of a new season, because then you can look at the list of the ones that start and choose the one that suits *you*, anime is about what *you* like, and everyone has different tastes.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Jan 25, 2012)

I can't recommend any OVAs or anything. But I got my friend hooked on Tora Dora. Me and my friend were over at the friend in question's house. We tried before to get him into anime but it never really worked. Angel Beats, Death Note, and numerous others, but he never got into them. Then I put on Tora Dora, and we watched 5 episodes there. Apparently when we left he watched the rest of the series. 

Respect the Ridiculous DRomCom.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 26, 2012)

Akumetsu.


----------



## Domination (Jan 26, 2012)

Haven't really watched many series and lost interest sometime around when I grew up.  No but seriously I lost interest in anime, and I became more manga-oriented (not a huge manga otaku though) but there are still some anime I enjoy a whole lot, all of which have been recommended already.

Death Note and Code Geass obviously come to mind, two of the best series with great plot depth, it's pretty good for anyone who likes good plots with some smart twists. I somehow like the anime of DN better than the manga.

Giant robots is always cool, especially for people who are really into that kind of stuff. Gurren Lagann would be a good start, pretty absurd but pretty awesome. Then there's Gundam, the original series was pretty good though a little bland, Zeta is personally my favourite, but it'd make more sense if you watch the original series first.

And of course Spirited Away.

I personally don't see a the difference between an anime and a normal TV series or a movie, it's just a different graphic style, the plot and the concept are the most important underlying factors, so I would just recommend someone a good anime like I would recommend them a good movie.

If you people consider cartoons as anime, then Futurama, it beats most anime or TV series, funny and smart. As hell.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 26, 2012)

Since I lean towards movies more than the series, I'll have to say Ponyo. It's short, simplistic, fun and easily accessible. It doesn't have the incredible depth of Spirited Away, or the complexity of Howl's Moving Castle, but it did get my friend to ease into anime a lot. If that person's older, than Mononoke or Spirited Away. If he/she's somewhere in the thirties, then Grave of Fireflies or Akira. I actually got my history teacher to watch Grave of Fireflies; that was the first anime of any sort that she's watched and she absolutely loved it.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Jan 26, 2012)

Depending on the individual I'm exposing anime to, there are five shows that I believe showcase some key qualities of anime.
Dragon Half - for being silly and full of anime quintessentialities (plus it's incomplete)
009-1 &
Lupin III - both for their specific art styles
FLCL - for insanity
Cat Soup - to show that anime can have heart


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd probably tell him/her to start with Soul Eater. After he absorbs all that insanity, I'll expose him to the enchanting tale of Edward Elric as he tries to get his and his brother's bodies back (FMA). Then I'll give him a taste of some hard-core violence with "The Breaker". Followed by a huge list of shounen. :x


----------



## xist (Feb 25, 2012)

Can i just ask a question? I've not seen a massive amount of Anime, maybe 8 or 9 things (as in full series), but i based all my viewing from Recommendations so it's generally been good. However...

In what way is FLCL so amazing? It was ok...but i can't see myself being that compelled to ever want to see it again. And Lucky Star....i'm forcing my way through this as i'm really clueless about what to watch next. I've seen 14 episodes so far, and aside from about 3 minutes per episode it's mostly pointless and random. It's not even that funny when it's being entertaining, and i'm finding myself wishing it'd end. I know i don't get all of the in jokes but i've seen a few of those shows referenced and it's still not that funny...


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Feb 25, 2012)

xist said:


> Can i just ask a question? I've not seen a massive amount of Anime, maybe 8 or 9 things (as in full series), but i based all my viewing from Recommendations so it's generally been good. However...
> 
> In what way is FLCL so amazing? It was ok...but i can't see myself being that compelled to ever want to see it again. And Lucky Star....i'm forcing my way through this as i'm really clueless about what to watch next. I've seen 14 episodes so far, and aside from about 3 minutes per episode it's mostly pointless and random. It's not even that funny when it's being entertaining, and i'm finding myself wishing it'd end. I know i don't get all of the in jokes but i've seen a few of those shows referenced and it's still not that funny...


I wonder that myself sometimes. I guess it because of the insane amount of ways the story can be interpreted, allowing you to watch it numerous times or something.
As for Lucky Star...well, I haven't watched it so I can't say anything, all the peeps I know tend to disregard it as lame and stuff though, matter of taste in my eyes, don't force yourself to watch it if you don't enjoy it.
If you want, you can ask for more recommendations from anyone, I am willing to help if you want :V Though since you have already watched a few anime, I won't give you rec's based of what genres you like, that I believe is best done when someone is completely new to anime :V Plus broadening one's horizons is always fun~


----------



## Cyan (Feb 27, 2012)

I often go blindly, trying a series or an OVA/movie which doesn't seems popular, and sometime I find good one.
I like short series and movies, as they are often better than long running series.

Yesterday I watched Gyo as a randomly picked OVA, and I have to say it was disturbing. A horror apocalyptic story, not bad but different than the usual themes.


If you want to discover new anime or new genres and are not afraid of watching bad things or wasting your time, just try random picking.


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 4, 2012)

I would say:

Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood - One of the more violent animes, but with a point.  The violence was to show that the pursuit of power (the philosopher's stone) was pretty dehumanizing.  I will probably show this to older kids, as the violence even makes me gag.

Old School Studio Ghibi - probably The Castle in the Sky, or Kiki's Delivery Service.  Lighter fare, without being completely silly like Sailor Moon, Bleach or Naruto.  I would probably show this to younger audiences or real anime novices, as the weirder stuff in anime gets...strange.

Grave of the Firefires:  A historical anime rendering of actual events.  (Yes, redundant words are redundant.)  This was the biggest tear-jerker for me ever, and changed my mind about anime personally.  (I thought that anime was good, mindless entertainment, sort of like action movies, and this made me think more highly of this art form.)  I'd probably show this to adults who think that anime is for KIDS.

Spirited Away:  Another film that's well done, and helps introduce stronger anime characters with a moral.  I would probably still stick with the Japanese and English sub combination - as both the Cantonese dub and English one makes me cringe.

Gundam Wing:  Endless Waltz:  This was one of the more influential animes I've watched, but the main series was a hard to follow mess.  This movie made it a simple capsule, and still encapsulated all that was great about the anime, without all the needed backstory.  Very good, and the main villian (the little girl) was creepy.  The middle ground anime - I'd show this to everyone, as it is pretty accessible to all.


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Zipang: Closest to American action television shows such as 24. Awesome show all around about an Aegis-equipped destroyer sent back to WWII.

Fate/Zero: Epic shit. That is all.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2012)

I can only think of three anime I would should someone new to anime
Baka and Test -  It's short, funny, and honestly a really easy to follow story, but still with some complexity that has a lot to offer to everyone.
FLCL - It's FLCL
Summer Wars -  It's hard to describe why it's perfect, other than it's an anime, but still holds a Hollywood styled story. So it's a win win.

I bring up the story because I really don't think anyone new to anime would really be interested in something like Neo Genesis Evangelion. The story is great to people would love anime, but really it's a mess and jumps around everywhere and to someone who is new it would be a massive turnoff.


----------



## gshock (Mar 16, 2012)

Depends on the person it's being introduced to and what they've already been exposed to.

I would pick something that doesn't require a long attention span because some people that are not used to subtitles get tired/frustrated reading them after a long time and complain about that afterwards.

Something not requiring a deep understanding of the culture. I'd suggest shows that are visually impressive, have a coherant plot and a conclusive ending.

_Karas_ is a good start for young adults. Slightly dark but not over the top / grotesque. Amazing action scenes. Good artistic direction, good character designs, a plot. Great soundtrack. It's only 6 episodes for the OVA.

_Escaflowne_: if they're (A) into fantasy (B) have the sustained attention span for it. It's not that far from the genres you'd find outside of anime. Awesome soundtrack & animation. If their attention span is an issue, you can start with the movie instead of the series.

_Seirei no Moribito_ for the same reasons as above but it's a full 26 eps(?) to finish. If you know for sure they can handle it, then go for it.

_Ghibli_ films are good if they're not too impatient/young to sit through anything without big explosions or killing things to keep the audience's attention.

_Code Geass_ is somewhat long ( 2 seasons plus ). It's a good show, but maybe not the best for getting someone into anime. _FMA_, same issue.

Things like _Cat Soup_ and _FLCL_ I'd have to vote against. Not that I'm overflowing with hatred for FLCL but I'd describe it as a little juvinile. I can't think of anyone that would probably enjoy it so much as find it a decent time killer.

I've had good results with other psychologically dementia / abstract shows though including Lain, Kino no Tabi, Evangelion.


----------

